# 2018 Dogdown Tournament



## rotty (Oct 20, 2015)

We took 1st place. the Woodsmen did a nice video of the event

Video


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice job!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., great vid., thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow ! Congrats !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats you guys are putting some fur down this winter


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Congrats to you and the Guys Kevin*

*svb*


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Congrats...???? Nice video also


----------

